# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Outo auto linjalla - havaintoja sieltä täältä 2007

## killerpop

Tammikuisista kuvista löytynee vastaukset tämän kertaisiin bongauksiin.

4.1.2007 Tampere-Vammala vakiossa LA #136
9.1.2007 Tampere-Vammala vakiossa LA #147

Normaalisti linjaa ajetaan noin 24-paikkaisella Ivecon pienkalustolla.

----------


## Aleksi.K

19.01.07 Espoo, Nihtisilta

Vainion Liikenteen nro 99 oli Helsinki-Veikkola-Perniö-Taalintehdas (14.00-17.15) vakiovuorossa.

----------


## Suntikka

Connex #751 oli saanut keulalleen linjakilven, keskiviikkona auto seisoskeli porin linjuriasemalla linjakilvessään pika Tampereelle

----------


## otto s

Tänään Kampista lähtevä Pieksämäen 18.00 Pikavuoro hyytyi eikä pysynyt lähtemään liikkeelle.Matkustajat siirrettiin 18.15 lähtevään Lahden vuoroon,joka ajettiin poikkeuksellisesti Pieksämäelle asti.Korvanneen bussin rekisterinumero on KBF-697 toisesta en ole varma.Oli näitä Koiviston Auton uusia busseja...

----------


## Hujis

> .Korvanneen bussin rekisterinumero on KBF-697


KA #297, Kabus 3, TC6Z3/7300

----------


## tkp

Paunu 101 Tampere-Helsinki pikavuorossa.

----------


## J_J

Tänään 9.2.2007 Tampere - Lahti 14.00 -pikavuorossa Jyväskylän Liikenne #753... Liekö Kaabuksesta lähtenyt niin kutsutut toimintasavut, vai mikä syynä tämänkertaiseen "outo auto linjalla" -tilanteeseen... Huomioikaa tyylikkäät talon tyylille ominaiset linjakilvet. Pahoittelen havainnekuvan huonoa laatua, ei sattunut olemaan kännykkää parempaa kameraa käsillä.

----------


## deepthroat

> Tänään 9.2.2007 Tampere - Lahti 14.00 -pikavuorossa Jyväskylän Liikenne #753


Oliskohan ollut ns.kakkosautona kello 14.00 Tampere-Lahti-Loviisa-Kotka vuorossa ? KA:han on jo muutaman vuoden talviaikaan ajanut ko. vuoron kahdella autolla Lahteen saakka suurehkon matkustajamäärän vuoksi. Tähän asti kakkosauto on ollut useimmin Lahden päästä, mutta vuoden vaihteen jälkeen on asialla ollut useimmin Jyväskylän Liikenteen kalustoa. Auto jatkanee sitten Lahdesta Jyväskylää kohti taas jonkin toisen KA-yhtymän tekelen perässä.

----------


## Aleksi.K

15.02.07 Helsinki, Elielinaukio

Pohjolan Liikenne nro 192 (Scania Eagle EB)/Finnair pikavuoro

http://koti.welho.com/jsalo118/Pohjo...cgb_873_2.html

(Kuvan bussi on saman mallinen, mutta numero siis eri).

----------


## killerpop

Havainto tämäkin, SS-päivänä 18.2. Paunun Mänttä-Tampere -vakiovuorossa #102 (Volvo 9700H)

----------


## J_J

> Havainto tämäkin, SS-päivänä 18.2. Paunun Mänttä-Tampere -vakiovuorossa #102 (Volvo 9700H)


Ei havainto, mutta tieto... Samaisen illan Tampere-Mänttä-Keuruu -vuorossa klo 21.50 Tampereelta esiintyi myös harvinaisempaa ajokalustoa. Vuoden 2004 saapumiserän Volvo Eagle #25 suoritti paluuvuoron Keuruulle.

----------


## killerpop

Tiistaina 27.2. saattoi havainnoida linjalla 79 Tampere-Kauhajoki Länsilinjain Carrus Star 301:n #84. Viikkoa aiemmin linjalla oli myös harvinaisen uusi auto, Carrus Vector #14.

27.2. oli myös linjalla 90 Tampere-Kalakoski ajossa VT #601.

----------


## Aleksi.K

13.03.07 Espoo

Pohjolan Liikenne nro 41 (Scania Eagle, vanhempi Eb-teipit)/ syöttövuorossa U540. Ainakin lähdöllä 16.50 Hki-Vantaan Lentoasemalta.

----------


## killerpop

Ja tiistaina 13.3. oli Ähtäri-Tampere pikavuorossa Ajokki Express, VT #7, joka lähti normaalisti vuoroaan 75 Tre-Ponsa-Orvesi, mutta jouduttiin lainaamaan lähimpänä autona tähän pikaan #613:n hajottua matkan varrelle. Jatkoyhteys Tampereelta-Helsinkiin sitten hoidettiinkin talon uusimmalla autolla, joten ero autojen kesken oli melkoinen.

----------


## JT

Tuskin tämä Kuopion Liikenteen 58 (Volvo Lahti Eagle 451) on kovin usein näkynyt Helsingin suunnan pikavuoroissa. Oman pähkäilyni lopputuloksena on kyseessä ilmeisesti 16.3. 11.00 Mikkeli - Heinola - Hki EXPRESS, vaikka kilvitykset hiukan väärin näyttävätkin.

----------


## Hujis

Itse olen kyllä useampaan kertaan kuvannut tuon nimenomaisen pelin Varkauden pikavuorolla.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Itse olen kyllä useampaan kertaan kuvannut tuon nimenomaisen pelin Varkauden pikavuorolla.


Minunkin mielestä se on aika vakiobussi siinä, ainakin Helsinki-Mikkeli-Varkaus 16.30 vuorossa ollut.

----------


## Aleksi.K

1.4.07 Espoo, Espoon keskus

Pohjolan Liikenne nro 139 (Vanhempi Eagle teli EB-teipattu)/u540

----------


## killerpop

5.4.2007 Tampere

Marttila Tours:n vuorolla Tampere-Pohjaslahti oltiin varauduttu pääsiäisruuhkaan Scania / Scarrus Star 602:lla. Mahdollisesti ainoa kerta koskaan kun vuoroa on ajettu teliautolla. Normaalisti vuorolla on MB:n Atego Kiitokorin korilla.

----------


## J_J

Kun tuolla meidän seudun paikallisliikennepuolen havaintoketjussa virvotaan ja varvotaan viikosta, kuukaudesta, kenties vuodesta toiseen (lue: kyllästymiseen asti) siitä, mitkä Wiimat ovat milläkin linjalla ja siitä, onko se "tänään: TKL #209 @ 28" VAKIO vai kenties ei, laitetaan tänne jotain ihan aikuisten oikeasti poikkeavaa havaintoa.

Eli tänään Paunun ExpressBus -vuorossa klo 15.00 Tampereelta Lahteen esiintyi todellinen harvinaisuus, nimittäin Ajokki Royal (#104) vuodelta 1988. Auto sinällään on vanha tuttavuus Lahden tien pikavuoroilla menneiltä vuosilta, mutta edellisestä esiintymisestä lienee aikaa melko kauan.

----------


## killerpop

Vaan kukapa olisi uskonut, että Tampere-Forssa -vakiovuorosta löytyisi Paunu #103 Volvo 9700H, kuten tänään 24.4.2007. Ehkä 5 vuoden päästä, mut ei nyt  :Wink:

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Vaan kukapa olisi uskonut, että Tampere-Forssa -vakiovuorosta löytyisi Paunu #103 Volvo 9700H, kuten tänään 24.4.2007.


Varsin laadukasta kalustoa ns. maalaisvuoroille..  :Very Happy:

----------


## Aleksi.K

28.04.2007 Espoo, Leppävaaran asema

Valkeakosken Liikenne nro 22 (Volvo 9700S) oli tänään tilausajossa. Näkyi Espoossa, Leppävaaran asemalla kauppakeskus Sellon vieressä.

----------


## JT

> 28.04.2007 Espoo, Leppävaaran asema
> 
> Valkeakosken Liikenne nro 22 (Volvo 9700S) oli tänään tilausajossa. Näkyi Espoossa, Leppävaaran asemalla kauppakeskus Sellon vieressä.


Tänään Leppävaaran alueella saattoikin bongata kymmeniä tilausajobusseja, sillä Vermon Finlandia-ajot veti paikalle huiman yleisömäärän ja esimerkiksi V. Amper oli liikkeellä kuuden bussin voimin. Kauimpaa tulleet olivat pari Pohjolan Matkan autoa Kajaanista. Näin ravipäivinä on ajossa myös ilmaislinja 7 (Vermo - Tali - Vermo), jolla tänään oli Concordian #21.

----------


## killerpop

> 28.04.2007 Espoo, Leppävaaran asema
> 
> Valkeakosken Liikenne nro 22 (Volvo 9700S) oli tänään tilausajossa.


Jos en väärin muista, lauantait on varsin hyviä päiviä tilausajoautojen bongailuun ympäri maata. Silti en käsitä miksi viesti on tässä ketjussa, kun kyse on LINJALLA olevista autoista.

Mutta asiaan, 26.4. lieni torstai ja silloin Tampere-Pori pikavuorossa oli Veolian #604.

----------


## Aleksi.K

30.04.07 Espoo, Turunväylä

Pohjolan Liikenne nro 110 syöttövuorossa U540.

----------


## Miska

> 30.04.07 Espoo, Turunväylä
> 
> Pohjolan Liikenne nro 110 syöttövuorossa U540.


Eivätkös Pohjolan Liikenteen sarjan 110-112 Scania K113 Lahti 451 Eaglet ole varsin yleinen näky 540:llä?

----------


## Hujis

> Eivätkös Pohjolan Liikenteen sarjan 110-112 Scania K113 Lahti 451 Eaglet ole varsin yleinen näky 540:llä?


Kyllä vaan näyttävät olevan.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Kyllä vaan näyttävät olevan.


Itse en ole sattunut ikinä niin, että olisin 110:n 540:sella nähnyt..

----------


## killerpop

Pe 4.5.2007

Kokokeltainen Wiima M310 / Volvo B10M RVI-649 mitä ilmeisemmin Pekolan Liikenteen vakiovuorossa Lahdesta Tampereelle tuplaamassa vuoroa osan matkaa. Tästä samasta autosta havainto muistaakseni 3 viikkoa sitten, tuolloin tuulilasilla oli kyltti PEKOLAN LIIKENNE. Nyt kylttiä ei ollut, ei liiemmin linjakilvissäkään mitään tietoa. Auto jatkoikin samantien Tampereelta kohti etelää, kun oli pokan asemalle jättänyt.

Itse vuoroautona tässä kuitenkin on HUN-933 Wiima Finlandia (Pekola #33).

----------


## Miska

> Kokokeltainen Wiima M310 / Volvo B10M RVI-649 mitä ilmeisemmin Pekolan Liikenteen vakiovuorossa Lahdesta Tampereelle tuplaamassa vuoroa osan matkaa.


Keltaisuuden taustalla lienee auton edellinen omistaja Etelän Bussit Nurmijärven Klaukkalasta. Kyseisellä Wiimalla on ajeltu muun muassa linjaa 834 Klaukkalasta Myyrmäkeen. Uutena auto on vaikuttanut Ruotsissa.

----------


## Ozzy

RVI-649

----------


## Aleksi.K

12.05.07 Helsinki

Vakiovuorossa U280 21.40-23.20 Virkkalanristi-Lohja-Helsinki Expressbus-teipattu Scania Eagle, toiseksi uusin malli. Numeroa en sattunut näkemään.  :Frown:

----------


## tkp

17.5. 3.10 Helsinki-Tampere Pika Paunu 26

----------


## Suntikka

Eilen klo15.10 Kankaanpää-Pori vuorossa oli LA #127,kuski nauro vaa että "tää on vissii se uus iveco".

----------


## Jazu

Tänään Hki-Motari-Järvenpää työmatkavuorossa jokin EB/Linja Karjala Eagle (en saanut numeroa).

----------


## Jazu

Ja sama meininki jatkuu...tänään Kellokoski - Järvenpää - Hyrylä - Lentoasema vuorossa EB/Linja Karjalan rahtiperä Eagle

----------


## killerpop

Tampere-Lahti vakiossa näkyi Pekolan #1 (HTC-991)
takaa - edestä

----------


## J_J

Paunun kevään uutuuspikavuoro Savoon, ensimmäisenä päivänä linjalla #15

----------


## killerpop

Pari bongausta 1.6.

Karstulan Liikenteen 15:20 Tampere-Karstula pikavuorossa Töysän Linjan #50, midikokokoinen Star 502
Tampere-Huittinen 15:10 Pikavuorossa (tuplaamassa) LA #164. Näin ollen jo #149, #164 ja #172 ovat olleet uusista Crossway-linja-autoista linjalla Tampereelta.
Tampere-Seinäjoki 15:15 vakiovuorossa on LL #65, joka korvailee tiistaina rikkirevittyä LL #28:aa (Lauttiksen VanHool teloi ko auton Nokialla)

----------


## JT

Pe 15.6.

Koiviston Auton #291 KBF-691 Kabus TC6Z3/7300 Porvoon Liikenteen 15.20 Helsinki - Lahdenväylä - Porvoo vakiovuorossa.

----------


## antsa

Kuuluu joka arkipäiväiseen kiertoon tuo Koivisto tuolla linjalla, tulee 11.45 Lahdesta Helsinkiin ja sit ajaa tuon sivun. Kuopion Liikenne ajaa muistaakseni seuraavan moottoritie vuoron.

----------


## JT

Hmm..Matkahuollon aikatauluhaun mukaan tämän 15.20 vuoron ajaa M-To päivinä Kuopion Liikenne ja P Porvoon Liikenne, mutta saattaahan tuo KA-Kabus olla silti vakioauto perjantaisin. :Confused:

----------


## antsa

Kyllä sitä on ajettu jo monta vuotta ma - pe Koiviston autolla, aiemmin ajettiin 15.00 lähtö moottoritietä ja Kuopio ajoi tuon mut sit niitä molempia siirrettiin pykälä eteenpäin.

----------


## killerpop

Tänään Tampereella oli tavallista savolaisempaa tunnelmaa, kun Lahti-Tampere pikavuorossa oli Kuopion Liikenteen Kabus #56.

----------


## vko

Latvia 1.7.

Helmikkalan Expressbus-MAN (NGR-560) parisenkymmentä kilometriä Riikan pohjoispuolella matkalla kohti Riikaa.

----------


## Aleksi.K

01.07.07 Helsinki

Länsilinjat 73 (Lahti Flyer 520 Scania K114 IB) 16.20-20.20 Niinisalo-Kankaanpää-Helsinki pikavuorossa.

----------


## Aleksi.K

02.07.07 Järvenpää

Linja-Karjala 667 (Eagle "Expressbus") vakiovuorossa 16.10-17.40 Helsinki-Järvenpää-Kellokoski-Mäntsälä.

----------


## Hujis

> 02.07.07 Järvenpää
> 
> Linja-Karjala 667 (Eagle "Expressbus") vakiovuorossa 16.10-17.40 Helsinki-Järvenpää-Kellokoski-Mäntsälä.


Ei mitenkään kummallista, nuo EB-Eaglet pyörivät noilla linjoilla, kuten esim. #635 linjalla U635.

----------


## Aleksi.K

18.07.07 Espoo

Pohjolan Liikenne 30 (Scania Carrus Regal) vakiovuorossa U290 17.45-18.50 Nummela-Veikkola-Helsinki.

----------


## killerpop

jos tällä viikolla on ihmetyttänyt pori-tre aamu- ja iltapikavuoroissa veolian #720 niin tänään ehkä ensimmäistä kertaa ajeltiin 6:00 ja 12:00 vuorot porista tampereelle veolian autolla #851

----------


## Aleksi.K

27.07.07 Espoo

Pohjolan Liikenne 159 Vakiovuorossa U290 14.07-16.00 Virkkalanristi-Lohja-Pitäjänmäki-Helsinki.

Pohjolan Liikenne 182 Syöttövuorossa U540 14.03-14.40 Espoon Keskus-Helsinki-Vantaan Lentoasema

----------


## Miska

> Pohjolan Liikenne 159 Vakiovuorossa U290 14.07-16.00 Virkkalanristi-Lohja-Pitäjänmäki-Helsinki.
> 
> Pohjolan Liikenne 182 Syöttövuorossa U540 14.03-14.40 Espoon Keskus-Helsinki-Vantaan Lentoasema


Ovatkohan nämä havainnot kuitenkaan kovin outoja? PL 159 (Volvo B10B/Delta Star 301 vm. 1993) on ajanut lähes tulkoon koko ikänsä noita Länsi-Uudenmaan vakiovuoroja ja PL 182 (Scania K124/Lahti 560 Eagle vm. 2000) on ihan perus Expressbussi jollaisilla syöttölinjaa 540 on ajeltu päivittäin jo vuosia.

----------


## killerpop

Kuluneella viikolla on näkynyt parina päivänä Pekolan Tampere-Lahti vakiossa oheisissa kuvissa esiintyvä #47 (Carrus Vector). Kuvat napattu ko vuorossa 26.7.2007

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Ovatkohan nämä havainnot kuitenkaan kovin outoja? PL 159 (Volvo B10B/Delta Star 301 vm. 1993) on ajanut lähes tulkoon koko ikänsä noita Länsi-Uudenmaan vakiovuoroja ja PL 182 (Scania K124/Lahti 560 Eagle vm. 2000) on ihan perus Expressbussi jollaisilla syöttölinjaa 540 on ajeltu päivittäin jo vuosia.


No eipä tuo 159 ole vähään aikaan tuossa vuorossa ainakaan näkynyt. Toisen päättelin siitä, että kuskilla oli vain se matkakortin käsikapula, ei sitä telinettä. Lisäksi sisällä oli palveluautomaatti. Luulisi, että tuollaisen auton voisi sijoittaa enemmän tarkoituksen mukaiseen vuoroon. Eli pidemmälle vuorolle. Tuonne 540:selle riittäisi hyvin vaikka puolituristi Flyer.. Toiseksi otsikko on outo auto linjalla, eikä kovin outo auto linjalla..

----------


## killerpop

1.8.2007 LA #141 Tre-Vammala vuorossa (kuvassa)
2.8.2007 VT #728 Pika Tre-Pori vuorossa
2.8.2007 PL #958 Pika Kotka-Tre vuorossa (kuvassa)

----------


## esk1m0

> No eipä tuo 159 ole vähään aikaan tuossa vuorossa ainakaan näkynyt. Toisen päättelin siitä, että kuskilla oli vain se matkakortin käsikapula, ei sitä telinettä. Lisäksi sisällä oli palveluautomaatti. Luulisi, että tuollaisen auton voisi sijoittaa enemmän tarkoituksen mukaiseen vuoroon. Eli pidemmälle vuorolle. Tuonne 540:selle riittäisi hyvin vaikka puolituristi Flyer.. Toiseksi otsikko on outo auto linjalla, eikä kovin outo auto linjalla..


Pl:llä on ajokaavoja joissa ajetaan esim. pari kierrosta linjaa 540 ja lähdetään sen jälkeen Turkuun. Sen lisäksi Pl kun ajaa ko. linjaa lähinnä Turun ja maakuntien syöttöliikenteen takia. Turkuun on usein matkustajia 20-30 + matkalaukut niin kyllä siinä Flyer alkaa pieneksi käymään. Ainakin ruumatilan osalta. Joten sikäli eaglet. Enemmän tilaa ja säästytään turhilta autonvaihdoilta. Kapulatelineitä taas on rajallinen määrä joten ne sijoitetaan autoihin joissa niille on eneten käyttöä, esim. maakunta-flyeriehin. Autoissa, joissa ei ole telinettä on latauspiuha kapulaa varten. 
Mutta rohkeasti kyselemään 540:n kuljettajilta mikäli joku asia linjassa aiheuttaa unettomia öitä.

----------


## killerpop

Ti 7.8.2007

Tampere-Lahti pikavuorossa esiintyi vanhemman sukupolven KABUS-kaukoliikenneauto, Koiviston Auto #374. Näitä yli 20-vuotiaita autoja harvemmin tällä reittivälillä näkee, vaikka vielä muutama vuosi sitten olivat hyvin tuttu näky. Vielä mielenkiintoisemmaksi havainnon tekee, että tällä kertaa sillä ajettiin Paunun ExpressBus-pikavuoroa (klo 11:00 Tampereelta).

----------


## JT

Su 2.9.

PL #187 (Scania K124 Lahti Eagle 560) Finnair-bussina.

----------


## Hujis

Myös To 30.8 ja Pe 31.8 aamuina Finnair-bussina esiintyi EB-kalustoa, tälläkertaa auto PL #136.

----------


## Aleksi.K

12.09.07 Helsinki, Mäkelänkatu

PL 136 (Uudempi Eagle EB)/Finnair-pikavuoro

----------


## esk1m0

Finnairissa ajetaan kentältä keskustaan Klo. 8:30 1 ylimääräinen vuoro ruuhka-apuna. Tuon ylimääräisen vuoron hoitaa 5:45 Turusta lähtenyt Airexpress-vuoro joka tulee suoraan kentälle. 
Ko. vuoroa ei ajeta viikonloppuisin mutta tietysti tarpeen mukaan yritetään saada muita paikkaamaan mikäli kysyntä ylittää kapasiteeetin.
Tästä syystä siis välillä muita kun Finnair-autoja.

----------


## killerpop

Pe 12.10.2007 ajeli Pekolan Lahti-Tampere vakiovuoron tupla-autona kilvitettynä AITOO-TAMPERE #80 Irisbus Axer. Taisi olla eka kerta, kun Pekola tällaisella linjaa ajaa Tampereelle asti.

----------


## tkp

19.10 TKL 110 Tilausjossa Jalasjärvellä.

----------


## killerpop

ti 23.10.

LL #71/79 Tre-Kauhajoki (ehkä uusin auto linjalla, edes Veolian autona ei ole vielä ollut näin uutta). Lisäksi LL #53 Helsinki-Vaasa pikassa.

Samainen LL #79 oli myös keskiviikkona 24.10. tässä Kauhajoen ja Mouhijärven setissä. Odotellaan josko tilalle tulisi pian #52, josta on kuuleman mukaan revitty ExpressBussista kertovat nimet pois. Vielä tiistaiaamuna tuossa vuorossa oli LL #66, jolla vuoroa on ajettu aivan liian kauan.

Ke 24.10. puolestaan aamun Kurun vuorossa LL #85, useammin tässäkin on nähty uusi 8700LE

----------


## Aleksi.K

25.10.07 Helsinki

PL 10 (Scania Eagle nauhakilvin) 10.00-12.35 Turku-Salo-Helsinki pikavuorossa.

PL 134 (Eagle EB) Finnair pikavuorossa aamulla

----------


## JT

> Finnairissa ajetaan kentältä keskustaan Klo. 8:30 1 ylimääräinen vuoro ruuhka-apuna. Tuon ylimääräisen vuoron hoitaa 5:45 Turusta lähtenyt Airexpress-vuoro joka tulee suoraan kentälle. 
> Ko. vuoroa ei ajeta viikonloppuisin mutta tietysti tarpeen mukaan yritetään saada muita paikkaamaan mikäli kysyntä ylittää kapasiteeetin.
> Tästä syystä siis välillä muita kun Finnair-autoja.





> 25.10.07 Helsinki
> 
> PL 134 (Eagle EB) Finnair pikavuorossa aamulla


En tietenkään osaa sanoa tarkkaan mihin aikaan tuo Aleksi.K:n havainto on tehty, mutta kenties havainto on voinut olla juuri se 8.30 lähtö Lentoasemalta, joka ajetaan tuolla Turun AirExpress -vuoron EB-autolla. ??

----------


## Aleksi.K

Ei varsinaisesti liity aiheiseen, mutta kerrottakoon..

29.10.07 Helsinki

PL 120 oli iltapäivällä hinausauton perässä, ilmeisesti menossa Ilmalaan korjaamolle (syystäki).

----------


## Koala

9.12.2007:

U 763/U 764 H:ki-Pornainen-H:ki PL 5 RGS-597

Laukkosken vakiokamaa mutta mutta ei yleensä aja Helsinkiin.

----------


## killerpop

31.12.2007

VT #857 (Volvo B9M / Carrus Star 301) ajoi linjan 79 Tampere-Kauhajoki -vuoron, kun #712 (B12 /Star 602) hajosi Mouhijärvelle. Edellisviikolla vuorolla on nähty jmyös Kannoston värimaailmaa auton VT #875 muodossa

Tässä tuo #857 kuvien muodossa

----------

